# [SOLVED] Admin doesn't have appropriate permissions to access .exe files??



## HoleyCasper (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm running Windows Vista home edition, 32-bit. I'm logged in as the administrator and yes, I've tried right clicking and selecting "run as administrator". 

Any file I download gives me the same error message since I restored my computer. Not sure what happened. I have a firewall, virus protection, all the latest Windows updates that I need since I restored. 

The complete error message is: "Windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file. You may not have the appropriate permissions to access the item."

Never had this problem before, couldn't find any helpful info on the Microsoft website, getting kind of annoying now.

It doesn't matter where I download the file to, either -- downloads folder of my documents (default) or desktop.....still doesn't install.

Very well known, trusted programs I'm trying to install --- Adobe Reader, AIM, iTunes. Nothing works.

I tried to provide as much information as possible that I thought was necessary. Let me know if I left something important out. 

Any suggestions??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Admin doesn't have appropriate permissions to access .exe files??*

right click on the drive you have them saved to

choose properties

security tab

advanced 

set the effective permissions


----------



## HoleyCasper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Admin doesn't have appropriate permissions to access .exe files??*

Ok, I just tried that dai. It's not letting me check any of the permissions to select them.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Admin doesn't have appropriate permissions to access .exe files??*

click on the owner tab and take ownership


----------



## HoleyCasper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Admin doesn't have appropriate permissions to access .exe files??*

Ha, nevermind! I just figured it out!! Right click, Properties, General Tab, "Unblock" Security: This file came from another computer and might be blocked to help protect this computer.

That was easy! I feel kinda dumb for missing that though lol. 

Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Admin doesn't have appropriate permissions to access .exe files??*

glad you have it sorted


----------

